# GPRS - WAP Services



## JetDollars (23 October 2005)

Dear All,

I just wondering whether anyone here know website or brokers that offer free WAP Services?

I know Sanford provide this service before, but now it's gone.

I am on the run all the time. I like to check stock price while I am on the road.

Thank you


----------



## krisbarry (23 October 2005)

Not sure about brokers or website that use WAP/GPRS services, although your mobile network may be of some help...

I use Vodafone Pre-paid.  When my credit runs out I can still use many of the features of GPRS for free, including checking stock prices.

Here is how I do it...

Find the extras feature of your phone, select Vodafone, then scoll down to find "The Buzz", then scroll down the menu to find shares.  Type in the ASX code and you get a free SMS sent to your phone.

A word of caution:  If you still have credit left on your phone you will be charged 50 per sms.

I can also access movie times, wheather, news etc all for free.  

Naughty me, when I had no credit...I used to also download ring tones and wallpapers at $3 a pop for free, till some computer nerd found the hole in the system and they shut it down.

Damn Nerds...LOL  Ohh well got stacks of free stuff for a while there

A tip for all electronic users is to find bugs/holes/floors in computer systems and exploit them till the companies find out and fix the problem, as long as it works in your favour!


----------



## JetDollars (23 October 2005)

Kris,

I also had the feature that you described above. Thank you.

But with GPRS you can constantly connect to the site, set up watchlist to monitor stocks. You also can access options trading from different stocks as well.

AS said before, I had that set up with CKLocke which used Sanford platform, but now it is not available anymore. I buy and sell options through my mobile phone through GPRS, but now I have to call them or use the internet.


----------



## Waspi914 (4 October 2007)

Jetdollars,

Sanford have just re-launched mobile trading again, but instead of WAP it uses the www.sanford.com.au into ur phone browser. More info at https://www.sanford.com.au/sanford/P...anford2Go.html

Waspi


----------

